# Can someone recommend a passionate performance of Haydn quartets?



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

The CDs I've got, of 6 named quartets, is performed by The Lindsays (Musical Heritage Society), and I find it too restrained, too careful. I'd like to get a CD where they really dig in, and rise to fff occasionally.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The *Festetics Quartet* are a period instrument group and their recording of the complete quartets have an earthiness and grit you won't find in most modern ensembles.










*Amazon*

Not sure if this fits your requirements, but this set is my favorite for these works.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok
How does one define “passionate?” 
Imho,the greatest challenge is the sheer number of quartets. It’s the same issue with Haydn symphonies and everything about Haydn. 
This is what I have done. I bought the complete quartets/the Angeles Quartet/Decca. There have been some comments here that felt that these were too “smooth” etc. But it’s ALL of the quartets. If I want to purchase other recordings I can do that. But,at least, I have a foundation to continue the search.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Doric String Quartet and Chiaroscuro Quartet are very fine recording.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The live Lindsay on ASV are among the most "passionate". Generally, people don't tend to play Haydn like Brahms (anymore). Even the Amadeus Quartet didn't but they recorded a lot of Haydn and their style might appear more passionate/romantic to some listeners.

If you want extreme tempi and dynamics, try op.33 with the HIP Apponyi Quartet or the Cuarteto Casals. I don't find them passionate in the standard sense but they certainly emphasize contrasts. Apparently the Hagen Quartett didn't record any Haydn since their mid 1990s op.20. If they made another Haydn disc, I'd also expect exaggerated contrasts etc.
The cheap Buchberger/Brilliant are a bit rough and ready and this might count for "passionate".

(I actually think the Festetics are about as far from "passionate" as it gets. They have an earthy sonority, i.e. not elegant or pretty, but are mostly slowish and not high on contrasts.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The op.33 set, probably.

Maybe the Borodin4, on EMI.

I own the Angeles4 set, skipped the Buchberger4, but both are probably not the most contrastful; Kodaly4 seems to have little more contrasts, but still not superlative.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Lindsays were known for being an outfit that sacrificed precision for a bit of intensity, although I don’t know their Haydn. I really like the Kodaly Quartet onNaxos, and the Chiaroscuro Quartet on BIS for an HIPP alternative


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

LAS said:


> The CDs I've got, of 6 named quartets, is performed by The Lindsays (Musical Heritage Society), and I find it too restrained, too careful. I'd like to get a CD where they really dig in, and rise to fff occasionally.


Juilliard Quartet


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m sorry but I can’t recommend a “passionate” performance of Haydn quartets. One thought though;should we demand or expect “passionate” performances of anything by Haydn. Haydn was a quintessential composer of the “classical” period and I’m not sure his compositions are “passionate.” That is not to say that performances of Haydn should be just as by rote. You might subscribe to a streaming service so that you can sample various performances. Imho,Apple is best for classical. Do a little research and find recordings and see if a streaming service will give you a listen.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are plenty of very passionately coloured recordings of orchestral and vocal works by Haydn.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FrankinUsa said:


> One thought though;should we demand or expect "passionate" performances of anything by Haydn. Haydn was a quintessential composer of the "classical" period and I'm not sure his compositions are "passionate."
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's some passionate Haydn from The Lindsay Quartet.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I. If you wish to stay with modern instrument performances--which most likely will be more conservative than period instrument performances (& possibly less passionate?), I'd recommend that you check out & sample from the following recordings: (1) the Orlando Quartet's brilliantly played Op. 64 quartets, nos. 4, 5, 6, which is one of my favorite Haydn Quartet CDs (plus their two earlier 1980s Philips recordings--see links below, though the CDs are short measure program-wise by today's standards); (2) the Takacs Quartet's Decca & Eloquence (reissued) recordings of the Op. 76, 77 & 103 Quartets, as well as their later Op. 71 & 74 sets on Hyperion; (3) the Parkanyi Quartet's recordings of the Op. 33 & Op. 54 sets (they are the original Orlando Quartet reformed with a new cellist); (4) the Panocha Quartet's recordings of the Op. 55 & Op. 76 sets; (5) the Maxwell Quartet's recent Haydn recordings of the Op. 71 & 74 sets (to compare to the Takacs' recording of the same), and (6) the Daedalus Quartet in the Op. 20 set (though you might want to additionally check out the Op. 20 sets by the Hagen Quartet and Das Ulbrich-Quartett, if you don't find them "passionate" enough). The Haydn SQ recordings by the Gewandhaus-Quartett, Chilingirian Quartet, Jerusalem Quartet, & Tokyo Quartet are all excellent, too, but they may be too traditional for you, I'm not sure.

For a complete set of Haydn Quartets on modern instruments, the Auryn Quartet's survey on Tacet makes an excellent first choice (& comes in superb sound), but the Kodaly Quartet's complete discount survey on Naxos is very good, too.

1. Orlando Quartet:
--Op. 64, nos. 4, 5, 6: 



--Op. 76, Nos. 4 & 6: 



--Op. 54, Nos. 1& 2: I thought this had once been released on CD, but apparently it's only available on LP.

2. Takacs Quartet:
--Op. 76: 



--Op. 77 & 103: reissued by Eloquence, but now OOP?: 
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...et+haydn+77+103&qid=1639834455&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-13075/
--Op. 71: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7983744--haydn-string-quartets-op-71
--Op. 74: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7983745--haydn-string-quartets-op-74

3. Parkanyi Quartet:
Op. 33:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Op-33-Nos/dp/B002MR1KAI
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Op-33-Nos/dp/B000NIVO3Q
Op. 54: 
https://www.allmusic.com/album/joseph-haydn-string-quartets-op-54-mw0002050981/credits#no-js
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Parkanyi-Quartet/dp/B003PN5U90

3. Panocha Quartet:
Op. 55: 



Op. 76:








--"The Seven Last Words on the Cross": 




4. Maxwell Quartet:
Op. 71: 



Op. 74: 




5. Gewandhaus-Quartett: 








https://www.amazon.com/Famous-Strin...29508&pd_rd_wg=SUoBi&pd_rd_i=B002JP9HQM&psc=1

6. Tokyo Quartet,
Op. 50: 




7. Daedalus Quartet, the 6 "Sun" Quartets, Op. 20: https://bridgerecords.com/products/9326

--Auryn Quartet, complete survey, but, to my knowledge, it hasn't been boxed:

























ETC.

--Kodaly Quartet, complete set: 




II. However, on the other hand, if you want performances that are less conservative, HIP, & at times more 'spunky' (especially the Apponyi Quartet--a subset of the Freiburger Barockorchester, & the Chiaroscuro Quartet), I'd recommend the following period instrument recordings: (1) the Apponyi Quartet's recording of the Op. 33 set; (2) the Schuppanzigh Quartet's three-volume survey of selected quartets; (3) the Chiaroscuro Quartet's recordings of the Op. 20 & Op. 76 quartets; (4) any of the Haydn recordings by Quatour Mosaiques, if you can find them, and (5) L'Archibudelli's recording of Haydn's last three string quartets, Op. 77, nos. 1 & 2, & 103. In addition, Cuarteto Casals, who use period bows, but play on modern strings, have recorded a very enjoyable & recommendable Op. 33 set. For a complete boxed set on period instruments, the Festetics Quartet makes an excellent choice.

1. Apponyi Quartet, Op. 33: 




2. Schuppanzigh Quartet: selected quartets,














3. Quatuor Mosaïques:
--Op. 77: 



--Here's a link to their complete Haydn recordings on YT: 




4. Cuarteto Casals:
Op. 33: 




5. Chiaroscuro:
--Op. 20:








--Op. 76:









6. L'Archibudelli: "The Last Three String Quartets"--the Op. 77 set, nos. 1 & 2, and 103 Quartets: 




--Festetics Quartet, complete set: 




Of course, I'm not suggesting that you buy all of the recordings mentioned above (& obviously there would be a lot of duplication if you did), but my recommendations should give you plenty to sample from, as you decide which groups are most in accordance with what you're looking for in this repertory.

Hope that helps.


----------

